# Prayers for my wife please.



## Ronnie T (Jun 29, 2011)

My wife's having total knee replacement tomorrow morning.
7:30 AM Thursday.
Please remember her in your prayers for the surgery and the recuperation.
Her name is Sarah.

Thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 29, 2011)

Sarah is in my Prayers. May God guide the surgeon's hands.


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 29, 2011)

Praying for her, hope all goes well.


----------



## Randy (Jun 29, 2011)

Adding Sarah to my prayers tonight.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 30, 2011)

Prayers said for Mrs Sara and the Dr's.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 30, 2011)

Sent.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re:*

Praying today!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 30, 2011)

Bless you all.
My wife went through surgery extremely well.
She hasn't returned to the room yet.
Thanks brothers.


----------



## speedcop (Jun 30, 2011)

let me know how she does, i'm right behind her. my prayers sent for her


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jun 30, 2011)

prayer sent.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 30, 2011)

Praying for Sarah as I type this


----------



## Jasper (Jun 30, 2011)

Prayers sent for Sarah!


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm happy for the good results.  Prayers sent for a full recovery.  My wife is talking with her doctors about have the same surgery done.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 30, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Bless you all.
> My wife went through surgery extremely well.
> She hasn't returned to the room yet.
> Thanks brothers.


 
Sorry I missed this...  glad for the good report, and will pray she has a wonderful recovery.  Keep us posted!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 30, 2011)

Great news!Prayer sent!


----------



## CAL (Jun 30, 2011)

I am late as well Bro.Ronnie but knocking on our Lords door for a great recovery.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope she heals soon ...


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 30, 2011)

Ronnie, praying she has a quick recovery and excellent results................


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for your continued prayers my friends.

A word of advice, after TKR surgery, as soon as you arrive in your room, hit the nursing staff up for some pain meds immediately.
My wife arrive in room feeling really well.  Forty minutes later, on a morphene drip, the pain got really bad.  It took almost an hour for the additional meds to catch up with the very slow morphine drip.
She's in lala land to night.  Pain is gone.


----------



## sniper22 (Jun 30, 2011)

prayers lifted.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 30, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Gumswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Prayers sent.  Glad everything went well.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope everything works out well. If she will do what the
PT's tell her to do she should have no problems.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks brothers and sisters.
She's home and has begun rehab.
Now I know why some folks call them physical terrorist rather than therapist.


----------



## r.carreker (Jul 5, 2011)

Tell Sarah that the rehab is the key to TKR she will get discouraged at times but at a certain point it will all click. best thing i ever had done after 15 yrs of suffering 24/7


----------



## CAL (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope the Mrs.is doing well Ronnie.All surgeries are trouble.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 6, 2011)

My Prayers continue Ronnie.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 12, 2011)

How's she doing?

Hope the treatment has steadily gone from "terror" to therapy lately!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 12, 2011)

My wife is doing soooooo much better.
10 days after surgery and this morning I saw her walking to the den pushing the walker with one hand, and a full cup of coffee in the other.
Maybe it's time to put away the walker.  She is so happy that she had the surgery.
It's going to change her life.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jul 12, 2011)

amen.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 12, 2011)

This morning, I told my wife about all the prayers you folks have been praying for her.  She was quite taken by it.  She asked if I would hand her my laptop so she could say thankyou.

I explained that I could not do that.
That I could never allow her to use my membership to post a post.  To do that would be like me letting her run the trolling motor!!!!!!!  Or drive my truck with me in the passenger seat.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 12, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> This morning, I told my wife about all the prayers you folks have been praying for her. She was quite taken by it. She asked if I would hand her my laptop so she could say thankyou.
> 
> I explained that I could not do that.
> That I could never allow her to use my membership to post a post. To do that would be like me letting her run the trolling motor!!!!!!! Or drive my truck with me in the passenger seat.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm glad to hear she is doing much better Ronnie.


----------



## MTMiller (Jul 18, 2011)

Great News!  Godspeed Sarah.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 18, 2011)

Ronnie, don't let her milk this thing !!!!  You KNOW she is trying to take over your things !!!   LOL  Glad things are going well...


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 18, 2011)

Inthegarge said:


> Ronnie, don't let her milk this thing !!!!  You KNOW she is trying to take over your things !!!   LOL  Glad things are going well...



To late.
She's training me like a yard dog.
My sincere thanks to all of you.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Great News Ronnie! God is indeed Good!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> This morning, I told my wife about all the prayers you folks have been praying for her.  She was quite taken by it.  She asked if I would hand her my laptop so she could say thankyou.
> 
> I explained that I could not do that.
> That I could never allow her to use my membership to post a post.  To do that would be like me letting her run the trolling motor!!!!!!!  Or drive my truck with me in the passenger seat.



Glad she is doing batter. But that also would be like she take the dog hunting with out you. lol


----------

